# Cristobal de Morales versus Thomas louis de Victoria?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

One of these interresting vs who greater well to me Morales but im bious i have 3 cd of Morales and barely a cd of material sparse on some cd of Thomas louis de victoria.

To my ear morales is more deep, he use a quite pleasant dissonance, than if i give to cesar what belong to him, i would says Victoria Lamentations on a splitt cd whit gesualdo i bought some time ago awake my curiousity toward sir Thomas Louis de Victoria he seem to me close in sound to let's says Crecquillon for some reason that eluded me i connect the dots in this hudge franco-flemish matrix lol.

But were talking of spaniards right , ockay here 3 name to remenber alphonso x el sabio(spain ars vetus) than the afored menton classical composer of renaissance these are the uttermost deffenitive classical composer of spain most brilliant genious.

:tiphat:

I salute the spanish TC menbers here you have classical composers to be proud of and cherrish


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> I salute the spanish TC menbers here you have classical composers to be proud of and cherrish


I agree with you; they do. There's more to Spanish music than de Falla.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I agree with you; they do. There's more to Spanish music than de Falla.


But then again, completely different style of music.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pugg said:


> But then again, completely different style of music.


True. But still, back in the Renaissance, Spain really had it going on.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Choral conductor Harry Christophers considers Victoria the greatest of the Renaissance masters. I still give an edge to Byrd but that is certainly because I know more Byrd than Victoria. Have a Victoria set that I'm still working through. Also, I recommend Christopher's DVD on Victoria "God's Composer".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> True. But still, back in the Renaissance, Spain really had it going on.


Like we did in Holland and Flanders.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Like we did in Holland and Flanders.


The influences between Spanish music and music from the Spanish Netherlands is interesting potentially. I once began to explore it in organ music, with Antooni van Noordt and maybe Peeter Cornet.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I like Morales better too, though I couldn't exactly say why.

With Victoria I sometimes get the same feeling as with Palestrina, that it's too "perfect."

Anyway, they're both great composers.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I prefer Palestrina to Victoria. We quite often sing both in a choir to which I belong, and some of Victoria's music - while it can be fun to sing - sometimes gives me the impression that he's out to impress with his cleverness, rather than simply compose beautiful and uplifting music. Morales I hardly know at all.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Like we did in Holland and Flanders.


Yep. I'm half Dutch, so I'm with you in the cheering section.


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't forget Guerrero, the other big name of the Spanish polyphony


----------

